

Numerical Recipes in C - helwr
http://www.nrbook.com/a/bookcpdf.php

======
alextgordon
I thought this bit of the license was hilariously draconian:

    
    
        You can type the programs from this book directly into your
        computer. In this case, the only kind of license available to
        you is the free “immediate license” (see below). You are not
        authorized to transfer or distribute a machine-readable copy to 
        any other person, >> nor to have any other person type the
        programs into a computer on your behalf <<.
    

Do I also have to shield my screen to make sure no one else can see the
programs I've typed? :)

~~~
hga
Well, in all fairness that's the no muss no fuss you don't have to pay extra
to get softcopy from them license. Hardly the end of the world if your're
something is limiting you to that.

For that matter, the subtle errors you're likely to introduce into the code
gives them a strong reason to require you to keep it to yourself.

